
MenuetOS 1.0 – 1.5 MB OS written entirely in assembly [video] - paulcarroty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmAOQ-hPqIE
======
xvilka
MenuetOS is closed source. I particularly recommend take a view to KolibriOS
[1] - formerly fork of the MenuetOS32, community driven and with better
hardware support.

[1] [http://kolibrios.org](http://kolibrios.org)

~~~
Svenstaro
That video on their frontpage is ridiculously difficult to watch. So much
shaking.

~~~
chadscira
almost seems intentional haha

------
bane
This is a fantastic example of how many resources we waste with modern
software. Sure it's not packed full of the kind of eye-candy we're used to,
but lots of the basics are there, and it's _thousands_ of times smaller than
even OSs used on smart phones.

iOS 8 for example takes up 5 _Gigabytes_ , Windows 10 x64 is 11 _Gigabytes_.

~~~
byuu
It's definitely a very neat project. It kind of reminds me of QNX Neutrino. It
also fit on a single floppy disk, and had a GUI, web browser, etc. It's also a
Unix-like with a microkernel design.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20020205065733/http://www.qnx.co...](https://web.archive.org/web/20020205065733/http://www.qnx.com/demodisk/)

But what I really liked about QNX is how amazingly good it looks with just a
bit more polish beyond the size of a floppy disk:

[http://mobile.osnews.com/printer.php?news_id=534](http://mobile.osnews.com/printer.php?news_id=534)

(I don't know the exact size of the OS today, but back in the early 2000's it
was still _extremely_ small and looked almost identical to the osnews
screenshots. I want to say it was around ~80MB, and came with GCC and a bunch
of other goodies.)

I could actually see myself running that instead of a Chromebook or on a
server through VNC.

Unfortunately, QNX never really went beyond the embedded world: it's almost
exclusively used in car navigation systems and such these days.

Hopefully at some point Menuet will grow as QNX did from its floppy disk days.
The tiny tech demos are wonderful, but with a bit more polish they could see
real-world production use.

~~~
nickpsecurity
QNX is an excellent example of OS design: minimal TCB, efficient, self-healing
to a degree, and supports popular runtimes/libraries. You don't need to
imagine what a consumer version is like: Google a Blackberry Playbook demo to
see its power. To be accurate, that OS is a combo of QNX and Blackberry
addon's. Most couldn't run Internet and two games at once without lag. ;)

------
advanderveer
But does it run on Docker? just kidding, awesome work! any books or articles
you recommend if I would like to learn more about writing operating systems in
todays world?

~~~
reefab
[http://wiki.osdev.org/Expanded_Main_Page](http://wiki.osdev.org/Expanded_Main_Page)

------
jotm
Oh, I remember MenuetOS! I played with it in 2001 I believe - it was the only
full fledged OS to run from a floppy disk (remember those?), it was very
impressive!

~~~
sigzero
QNX used to run from a floppy as well.

